# Logo-Böser Bär ...



## Pappfigur (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo...
Ich bin dabei ein neues Logo für einen Sportverein zu entwerfen...
Das Team heißt "Bad Bears"...
Mir gelint es einfach nicht das Maul zu malen... An sich würd ich das ja so lassen.. aber die Kollegen wollen unbedingt Zähne sehen =)
Hat jemand ein Vorschlag?


----------



## cody- (31. Oktober 2005)

Wenn du den Kopf des Bären drehst, so dass er zum Betrachter guckt, ist es denke ich viel einfacher mit dem Maul. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es meiner Meinung nach auch besser wirkt.


----------



## zioProduct (31. Oktober 2005)

So aus der Schnelle:


----------



## Leola13 (31. Oktober 2005)

Hai,

der ist aber nicht böse, der lacht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Duddle (31. Oktober 2005)

Hmmm, im Moment sieht er eher nachdenklich in die Weite schauend aus.

Die Augen sind wohl das wichtigste Merkmal bei dem jetzigen Entwurf. Bei Menschen machen ja die Augenbrauen einen starken Einfluss auf die Ausdruckswirkung. Nur, haben Bären Augenbrauen in dem Sinn?
Dreh mal testweise die Augen minimalst im Uhrzeigersinn und deute einen Schattenwurf wie bei verkniffenen/bösen Augenbrauen an. Vielleicht sogar den Kopf als solches noch ein wenig drehen.

Ein grimmiges, zähnefletschendes Maul muss aber wohl noch rein. Habe mich eben auch mal probiert, aber auch kein ansehnliches Ergebnis hervorgebracht… Da hilft nur probieren.

Duddle


----------



## zioProduct (31. Oktober 2005)

Naja das lachen liegt wohl eher an der Zahnstellung und an den von Duddle erwähnten Augen. Wie gesagt ist nen schnellentwurf in Paint, da ich hier auf Arbeit nichts anderes habe. Wollte nur mal so einen Ansatz vorlegen :suspekt:


----------



## ShadowMan (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich glaube die Wange dürfte man bei einem bösen Bär auch nicht so unbedingt sehen, da das eher für ein lachen steht, da ja genau da die Wangen hochgezogen werden und eine "Delle" bilden, die so bildlich dargestellt wird.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## AKrebs70 (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!

Habe mich doch da gleich auch mal daran getan.

Axel


----------



## ShadowMan (31. Oktober 2005)

Nicht schlecht Axel, jetzt fehlt nur noch ein agressiver Blick. Ist aber auf jeden Fall schon ein gutes Stück besser finde ich.


----------



## McAce (2. November 2005)

So ich habe noch mal etwas an dem Gesichtsausdruck gebastelt, ist von der Quali
jetzt nicht so gut weil ich mit dem Verflüssigentool herumgespielt hatte.
Ging ja jetzt eh eher um den Ausdruck als ums qualitytive


McAce


----------



## AKrebs70 (2. November 2005)

Jo!

So kommt es auf jeden Fall "böser" rüber .

Axel


----------



## Pappfigur (3. November 2005)

hola.. 
ja danke, dass sich so viele versucht haben 
Das das Auge noch nicht optimal war, hab ich dann auch gemerkt.. momentan scheint er ja auf Valium zu sein 

Mache jetzt am Wochenende nochmal nen neuen Anlauf...


----------

